# Bild in einem Fenster mit Bildgrösse laden



## mthome (7. März 2004)

HI 
ich hab nen link zu einem bild (640*480) und nun soll das Bild in einem neuem Fenster mit der Bildgrösse geöffnet werden.

also das sich das bild inm neuem fenste öfnette ging noch aber dann....


wäre nett wenn mir jemand hilft thx


----------



## Pardon_Me (7. März 2004)

```
<a href="#" onClick="MyWindow=window.open('deineseite.htm','MyWindow','toolbar=no,location=no,directories=no,status=no,menubar=no,scrollbars=no,resizable=no,width=100,height=100,left=10,top=10'); return false;">link</a>
```

Pop-Up-Fenster: _top_ und _left_ bezeichnen den Abstand von oben bzw. links


----------



## mthome (8. März 2004)

*hat nich so gefunzt*

also hier ist mal das was ich habe 

<a target="_blank" href="http://www.geocities.com/broly007de/pension_heide/haus-baum.jpg">
      <img border="0" src="http://www.geocities.com/broly007de/pension_heide/haus-baummini.jpg" width="133" height="100"></a>



wie bekomm ich jetzt daraus das was ich haben will?
need help


----------



## Tim C. (8. März 2004)

Ein rahmenfreies Verlinken auf Bilder im neuen Fenster, ohne eine HTML Datei, welche das Bild einbettet ist nicht möglich, da die Anzeige (Randeigenschaften) für reine JPEG Darstellung clientseitig im Browser verankert ist und du über HTML keinen Einfluss auf die Darstellung hast.
Sprich, solange du direkt auf die jpeg Datei verlinkst, wirst du immer Ränder haben.


----------



## Sven Mintel (8. März 2004)

Schau mal in diesen Thread , da ist ein Skript bei, was das für dich erledigt


----------

